# Sendung mit der Maus - Soundfiles



## Die_gO (3. April 2007)

Hallo Kinder,

_'Das da, das ist Die_gO!
Die_gO ist auf der Suche nach den 
Soundfiles von "Sendung mit der Maus"
und hat keinen Erfolg dabei,
das macht aber nichts - er hat ja euch!'_

Vielleicht kommt euch das noch bekannt vor..

Ich suche ganz dringend die Soundfiles von 
"Sendung mit der Maus" und zwar brauche ich:
*1.) *den Titelsong 
(hab get, aber nichts gescheites gefunden)

*2.)* den Teil, der kommt, bevor der Sprecher 
anfängt zu sprechen (Hallo Kinder,...)

*3.) *am *WICHTIGSTEN *die Hintergrundmusik, 
welche kommt während der Sprecher spricht

2.) + 3.) kann auch nur ein Soundfile sein...

Bitte um schnelle Antwort(en)!
Danke schon mal im Voraus 

bye Die_gO


----------



## tobee (3. April 2007)

Hilft dir das hier weiter?
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Die_Sendung_mit_der_Maus


----------



## Die_gO (3. April 2007)

Danke, das Titellied hab ich nun!

Aber das WICHTIGSTE fehlt mir leider noch:


Die_gO hat gesagt.:


> *2.)* den Teil, der kommt, bevor der Sprecher
> anfängt zu sprechen (Hallo Kinder,...)
> 
> *3.) *am *WICHTIGSTEN *die Hintergrundmusik,
> ...


bitte gaaaanz dringend um Hilfe ...

bye Die_gO

PS: 
Es gibt ja einige Leute, die "die Sendung mit der Maus" 
nachgemacht haben, (via mp3) und die müssen diese Files 
auch irgendwoher haben... :-/

PPS:
Hier sind zwei Beispiele (1 2) wie es sich anhören sollte..

Was mir gerade eben noch eingefallen ist:
Es könnte auch einfach eine ähnliche Hintergrundmusik 
sein, besser wäre natürlich die aus dem Original, aber 
wenn die niemand hat, bzw. niemand weiß, wo man die 
herbekommt, dann ist eine andere Hintergrundmusik 
auch ok (Die Hintergrundmusik kann auch bis zu 5Min 
lang sein)!


----------



## beni12 (26. Mai 2009)

Hallo Die_gO,

hast Du mittlerweile eine passende Hintergrundmusik aufgetan? Wenn ja, kannst Du mir einen Tip geben, wo ich diese finden kann. Das wäre super

Beste Grüße
Beni


----------



## bokay (27. Mai 2009)

Den größten Erfolg wirst du haben wenn du nach den MIDI-files suchst.

Ansonsten musst du´s halt einfach nachspielen, ist ja glaube ich nicht soo schwer...


----------

